# -- Scared Of Losing My Personality -- Please Help --



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I've had a little DP/DR for a while now, all starting from weed and underlying anxiety just like a lot of sufferers. The thing that keeps me from completely recovering though, is that I worry SO much that I'm somehow not myself anymore. I used to be called Daniel Tosh and Dane Cook because I'd be the clever, witty and funny guy no matter what. I was always, ALWAYS smooth with the ladies, and I'd look in the mirror and be cocky, thinking "I'm so good looking." And I think I still am that guy deep down, but anxiety is just covering it up. Anyways, my number one fear of DP is losing my personality, cleverness, whatever you want to call it. Can anybody help me get past this fear, or just help me get over DP? THANKS!


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

iLoganRoss said:


> Hey guys, I've had a little DP/DR for a while now, all starting from weed and underlying anxiety just like a lot of sufferers. The thing that keeps me from completely recovering though, is that I worry SO much that I'm somehow not myself anymore. I used to be called Daniel Tosh and Dane Cook because I'd be the clever, witty and funny guy no matter what. I was always, ALWAYS smooth with the ladies, and I'd look in the mirror and be cocky, thinking "I'm so good looking." And I think I still am that guy deep down, but anxiety is just covering it up. Anyways, my number one fear of DP is losing my personality, cleverness, whatever you want to call it. Can anybody help me get past this fear, or just help me get over DP? THANKS!


yo- u already said it "...but anxiety is covering it up." DP can be a very humbling experience. On the bright side, the length of ur stay in dp has no bearing on not being able to get back to yourself. I've had it for several years and have had several occasions recently to where I repersonalize and am just the same as ever. If you think anxiety is your problem, then immerse yourself in an anxiety free lifestyle. Research, research
best..
fog


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

iLoganRoss said:


> Hey guys, I've had a little DP/DR for a while now, all starting from weed and underlying anxiety just like a lot of sufferers. The thing that keeps me from completely recovering though, is that I worry SO much that I'm somehow not myself anymore. I used to be called Daniel Tosh and Dane Cook because I'd be the clever, witty and funny guy no matter what. I was always, ALWAYS smooth with the ladies, and I'd look in the mirror and be cocky, thinking "I'm so good looking." And I think I still am that guy deep down, but anxiety is just covering it up. Anyways, my number one fear of DP is losing my personality, cleverness, whatever you want to call it. Can anybody help me get past this fear, or just help me get over DP? THANKS!


youll get ur personality back once the dp goes away


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

your going to be fine Loganross. U most likely still have your cleverness and wit, and have just begun to question it. We dpers like questioning what is most fundamental about ourselves! When this all passes u will return to your funny-ass self... that is more real than the dp will ever be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I think, right now, fearing of losing your personality is the only reason why you're not the same as before.

DP/anxiety is always some kind of loop. A panic attack too. You become both the subject and the object of the fear. This is why it SEEMS hard to get out.

but there comes free will, and you're back to yourself.


----------

